

Fibonacci Clock – Could you tell time? - pchretien
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/basbrun/fibonacci-clock-an-open-source-clock-for-nerds-wit

======
bleakcabal
Makes me think of those binary clocks which are made up of columns of leds. A
friend of mine has had one of those for years.

Hard to tell the time at first but it's surprising how fast you can learn to
read the time reasonably fast.

------
hugomatic
looks good

